# Hello from Dublin



## marymo (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello to all.  Like somebody else stumbled onto this site - we live in Dubin and have four children between 3 and 10...we have a Laika motorhome which we would'nt be without...every chance we get we are off.  Easter and Summers are spent in France or should I say we start out in France and end up wherever - Thank goodness for Aires.  So to all we say Happy New Year and safe journeys 
John & Mary


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.

I'm sure you will find a friendly welcome and lots of useful tips on here.

It's nice to see more families with children joining us.


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi marymo,
welcome to all the family and enjoy the site. We would like to visit Ireland in the near future, what is it like to Wildcamp? Is it accepted or frowned upon?
Happy New Year to all.

Happy Camping


----------



## Julie798 (Jan 7, 2009)

*dublin*

Hi Marymo and welcome, can you tell me if one was visiting Dublin (city) for just 2 days, what would you recommend for them to see, is the guiness factory a must? Thanks


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Marymo, welcome aboard to all the family.   We are thinking of going over to your side this year, but we haven't been able to find out if there are any restrictions  on us taking our two dogs with us.   Still only cobbling things together,  although we want to go all the way round the coast, North & south, taking about five or six weeks.   What do you think, is it possible? 
​ JIM!!


----------



## marymo (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Pioneer - wildcamping does happen but is not advertised . .. you would need to be careful where you park..a lot of pubs particularly in country if you ask will allow you to park overnight - now with the recession and the thought of selling a few pints maybe a few more will come onboard.


----------



## marymo (Jan 8, 2009)

Julie798 said:


> Hi Marymo and welcome, can you tell me if one was visiting Dublin (city) for just 2 days, what would you recommend for them to see, is the guiness factory a must? Thanks



Look up the website www.dublintourist.com - it must have everything on it that is in Dublin.  If you want to go shopping then it is Dundrum Town Centre - supposedly the largest in Europe.. you get the Luas from town directly to it.  Enjoy


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the wildside.

Tom


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 9, 2009)

hi welcome from me aswell


----------



## marymo (Jan 9, 2009)

jimmnlizz said:


> Hi Marymo, welcome aboard to all the family.   We are thinking of going over to your side this year, but we haven't been able to find out if there are any restrictions  on us taking our two dogs with us.   Still only cobbling things together,  although we want to go all the way round the coast, North & south, taking about five or six weeks.   What do you think, is it possible?
> ​ JIM!!



Hi Jim - as far as I know you can bring dogs over - we don't travel with a dog - 4 kids is enough but friends of ours who travel each year to France have to go through England so I assume it works the opposite way.


----------

